# Modern Arnis - The World Of American Modern Arnis "The Art, The Science, The Spirit" (1995



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2014)

> This is the complete, groundbreaking, 1995 Filipino Martial Arts (  Modern Arnis Kali Escrima Eskrima Balintawak ) video film -  The World  Of American Modern Arnis ("The Art, The Science, The Spirit"), from  American Modern Arnis Associates. The films' unusual presentation,  cinematography, action and drama makes it (especially for martial arts  enthusiasts) an educational and entertaining experience that should not  be missed. This film, includes skillful demonstrations of Filipino  Martial Arts training drills (i.e. sinawali, sumbrada, hubud,   empty_hand, cuentada)  along with many combat applications.  The tense  applications section at the finish, ties everything together with  dramatically stunning and entertaining combat footage.  The film  features Punong Guro Tom Bolden and his American Modern Arnis students  on location. Public presentation courtesy of American Modern Arnis Inc.  (www.americanarnis.com)  (c) 1995, 2004, 2010,  2013  By American Modern  Arnis Inc. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> Thank you for watching this film  and we hope you enjoy it. If you like the film and our channel, Please  subscribe. Take care and may "The Flow" be with you!


----------

